# Cowboys...



## doenoe (Jun 22, 2008)

...only a bit smaller. Its real good fun to see the ants take care of the little insects like they are cows
Here one of the ants is eating some honeydew






This ant was about to relocate one of his "cows". First he has to get it from its place though





Thanks for looking
Greetz Daan


----------



## tahmail (Jun 22, 2008)

Incredible Daan.  Great work.


----------



## doenoe (Jun 23, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## noescape (Jun 23, 2008)

That is insane... Awesome stuff.


----------



## BoblyBill (Jun 23, 2008)

You are at it again... I need to get out and shoot some more! very good shots!


----------



## Sarah23 (Jun 23, 2008)

What are those little bugs, anyway? Nice shot!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 23, 2008)

Aphids I think.


----------



## LynziMarie (Jun 23, 2008)

wow!!
even ants have pets! haha

you're stuff makes my jaw drop everytime!  It's great!!


----------



## DeadEye (Jun 23, 2008)

Wicked awesome stuff and the story with it puts this series over the top.  7/7  all the way.  A humbled Dead Eye.:hail:


----------



## doenoe (Jun 24, 2008)

> That is insane... Awesome stuff.


Thank you 


> You are at it again... I need to get out and shoot some more! very good shots!


Offcourse im at it again, im addicted to macro these days. Also ordered some belows and give stacking a shot. Should be awesome (well not the first tries, those are gonna be horrible) And thanks for the reply 


> What are those little bugs, anyway? Nice shot!!!!!!!!!!


Like Chris mentioned, these are aphids. People never want them in the garden, since they can destroy the pretty flowers. But when i can get shots like these im willing to sarcrifise my mothers garden and put a colony of these in her garden  Thanks for the comment.


> wow!!
> even ants have pets! haha
> 
> you're stuff makes my jaw drop everytime! It's great!!


Thank you very much 


> Wicked awesome stuff and the story with it puts this series over the top. 7/7 all the way. A humbled Dead Eye.


Yeah, the ants are really hard workers and the keep the aphids in good shape. Thanks


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 24, 2008)

Wonderful stuff, Daan. It's a whooooole other world we're not particularly aware of. Thanks for showing it to us.


----------



## skier66 (Jun 24, 2008)

Awesome!
Love #2.


----------



## Chiller (Jun 24, 2008)

Dang Daan. Excellent as always.   

I was at the park the other day, and came across this army of ants.  Like...thousands of them had taken up residence in a sidewalk crack. There were so many, I thought it was a pile of dirt spilled. When I got closer...it was ants.   Then the rain came.  Im hoping they are there to night, and might try to snap a shot of them.


----------



## KamaKazzy (Jun 24, 2008)

Ants are just so freakin' interesting. Great shots!


----------



## doenoe (Jun 26, 2008)

> Wonderful stuff, Daan. It's a whooooole other world we're not particularly aware of. Thanks for showing it to us.


You are welcome. I never used to take long looks at bugs, but now that i started the macro thing, i do. It all just gets more interesting when you look at it longer. Those ants are really hard workers and they do it all for the queen. 


> Awesome!
> Love #2.


Thanks 


> Dang Daan. Excellent as always.
> 
> I was at the park the other day, and came across this army of ants. Like...thousands of them had taken up residence in a sidewalk crack. There were so many, I thought it was a pile of dirt spilled. When I got closer...it was ants. Then the rain came. Im hoping they are there to night, and might try to snap a shot of them.


Oh, you really should. Probably can get some nice shots of them working. The rain wont bother them i think. They just rebuilt whatever was flushed away and then move on. Great little buggers, those ants. Thanks for the comment 


> Ants are just so freakin' interesting. Great shots!


Thank you


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow, like on "Ants" the movie..  I didn't think that had a real counterpart...  Neat man!


Awesome shots too!


----------



## doenoe (Jun 28, 2008)

that was a groovy movie 
Thanks for the comment


----------

